# USP Presents | VW MK6 GTI, Jetta, and Jetta Sports Wagon 2.5L Cold Air Intake System!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Presents | VW MK6 Golf, Jetta, and Jetta Sportswagen 2.5L Cold Air Intake System!!!*










*USP Motorsports presents | VW MK6 GTI, Jetta, and Jetta Sportswagen 2.5L Cold Air Intake System!!!*

To order for a USP Motorsports | VW MK6 Golf & Jetta Sportwagen 2.5L Cold Air Intake System CLICK HERE

To order for a USP Motorsports | VW MK6 Jetta 2.5L Cold Air Intake System CLICK HERE

MK6 Golf and JSW 
USP is proud to offer a true cold air intake system for the MK6 Golf and Jetta Sportwagen 2.5L. Constructed of 3" mandrel bent aluminum piping the USP intake is a high flowing, light weight intake solution. Designing an intake for the MK6 was no easy task. In order to accommodate an intake system piping needed to be routed precisely and properly clearanced. The result is a complete intake system. Installation can be completed in about 1 hour and requires no special tools

MK6 Jetta 
USP is proud to offer another worlds first, a true cold air intake system for the MK6 Jetta 2.5L. Constructed of 3" mandrel bent aluminum piping the USP intake is a high flowing, light weight intake solution. Designing an intake for the MK6 Jetta was no easy task. In order to accomodate an intake system componenets such as the power steering reservior and automatic transmission computer needed to be relocated. USP designed brackets to relocate these components. The result is a complete intake system. Installation can be completed in about 1 hour and requires no special tools. 

*Features*:

Power gains of up to 12hp and 14 ft/lbs of torque at the wheels
3" aluminum construction
True cold air intake
Pre-oiled air filter


*Pictures*:
*MK6 Golf and JSW *









*MK6 Jetta *




























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*USP M VW MK6 GTI, Jetta, and Jetta Sportswgen 2.5L Cold Air Intake System!!!*

To order for a USP Motorsports | VW MK6 Golf & Jetta Sportwagen 2.5L Cold Air Intake System CLICK HERE

To order for a USP Motorsports | VW MK6 Jetta 2.5L Cold Air Intake System CLICK HERE


Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

i think your title and description is wrong. Why does it say GTI, and then the 2.5l? Shouldn't it say golf?


Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

gugu1981 said:


> i think your title and description is wrong. Why does it say GTI, and then the 2.5l? Shouldn't it say golf?
> 
> 
> Peter


You are correct. 

I changed it in the thread but I cant do anything about the title. 

May have to make a new thread.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

good looking piece, and nice gains! thank you for bringing yet another choice to the market.


Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just a suggestion --offer this with an optional bypass valve preinstalled and an optional 2nd reuptake bung for the SAI --you'll have a truly unique product that'll almost completely prevent hydrolock and avoid most emissions problems outside of California.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Just a suggestion --offer this with an optional bypass valve preinstalled and an optional 2nd reuptake bung for the SAI --you'll have a truly unique product that'll almost completely prevent hydro-lock and avoid most emissions problems outside of California.


Thank you for the suggestion this may be something we look into.


----------

